# Problema PERL su aggiornamento

## stifler83

Ciao ho un problema sul mio sistema in fase di aggiornamento:

```
perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

        LANGUAGE = (unset),

        LC_ALL = (unset),

        LANG = "it_IT.UTF-8"

    are supported and installed on your system.

perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
```

Maledetto perl  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Onip

comincia da qui.

----------

